# Review - Francis Francis X7



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A good unbiased review of the Francis Francis X7 has been posted by Dan Young, author of Coffee Love, and food critic (his well written blog (youngandfoodish) is on my favourites list!)

I have been asked about the X7 a few times and have not really had the chance to use it, although I have pulled many shots on the X1 and X3 models. I look forward to using one, if only to see what the hype is about.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree a good unbiased review. You can also search Francis Francis X7 on youtube and a demonstration has been posted. I am tempted to get an X7 just in case my X1 breaks again and it has to go off to be repaired.


----------

